# [EAK] Kenya | road infrastructure • Barabara za Kenya



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some pics from the Kenyan forums:


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm, nice roads! Not surprised, but always nice to see an African nation with good roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Kenya seems to have one of the better road networks, especially within middle Africa. (compared to nations like Somalia, Central African Republic and Democratic Republic Congo which have no road network at all).


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

It's odd to see yellow lines down the middle of the road when the signs appear to follow British standards.


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

It appears that South Africa is the model country, at least in terms of signage, to all sub-Saharan African countries.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ But, as I said, Kenyan road signs are based on British standards. And, because of South Africa's diplomatic isolation during the apartheid era, most African countries would not have chosen to follow its standards before 1994.


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

I stand corrected. I'm just not used to seeing green (primary route) signs in Britain, as I didn't spot any while I was in Scotland :dunno:

I still wonder, though, where did Kenya get the yellow centre lines from.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

well this is funny, I have driven (well not myself) on these roads in the summer of 2006!

What i remember is that general road quality is bad, except around nairobi and som funded roads (EU/US/JAPAN) 

The main roads (to major city) though, are usually paved, but if you get of the main roads, you start to get sandy roads, which can end up being a 100m wide, as some parts get a) to sandy to drive on b) the tire tracks are grinded in to deep (rail forming) c) there is something big on the road

Even though, i think Kenya has one of the better road networks in africa, but maybe Tanzania has better roads, this is also what our guide told us


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of those pictures show the A104 and A2 roads, which form part of the legendary unfinished Cape to Cairo route. It looks like a much nicer drive than the southern end of it during rush hour, too.

I know this is a bit of a crazy dream, but for a while now I've longed to see a freeway between Cape Town and Nairobi - since they are already linked by sealed road, it seems a freeway would be the next step. As far as I'm aware, there are no countries along the route that currently have any freeways at all except South Africa, though.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it possible to drive from Cairo to Cape Town anyway? Or do you really need a jeep?


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Timon91 said:


> Is it possible to drive from Cairo to Cape Town anyway? Or do you really need a jeep?


You would need a good 4x4, Cape Town to Kenya would be easy (I have done it the other way by bus) but Sudan is huge and has terrible roads and is difficult to drive through. If only Livingstones dream of a rail link was completed, would be an incredible route.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> Is it possible to drive from Cairo to Cape Town anyway? Or do you really need a jeep?


As Stainless said, it's fine from Cape Town into Kenya (I've never done it personally but apparently there is a sealed road link), but once you get north of Nairobi you have a lot of unsealed or badly formed roads through northern Kenya, Ethiopia and Sudan, and it isn't possible to cross the Sudan/Egypt border by road; you need to take a vehicular ferry I think. So it'd be quite a trek.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

How does the best road lead to Nairobi from Cape Town? I take it roads may be okay until Zambia or Zimbabwe, but how about DR Congo, Malawi, Mozambique or Tanzania? I guess the east coast route via Mozambique and Tanzania would be the best option?


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

The signs are exactly the same as in Britain!


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Tanzania has great roads,, Even better then Kenya..


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Kenya's network is based on A,B anc C roads like in UK and Australia. Is ABC defined by road quality or by national/regional setup or something else?

If defined by road quality, how does Kenya distinguish A from B from C?


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> How does the best road lead to Nairobi from Cape Town? I take it roads may be okay until Zambia or Zimbabwe, but how about DR Congo, Malawi, Mozambique or Tanzania? I guess the east coast route via Mozambique and Tanzania would be the best option?


It's mostly the southern half of Trans-African Highway 4, which follows the N1, N12 and N18 in South Africa, then through Botswana into Zimbabwe. It then turns north to Zambia, and from Lusaka it goes east, through the western part of Tanzania, finally becoming the A104 in Kenya. In Tanzania, though, the official route of TAH 4 is actually gravel for a while, although there is a paved alternative.

For more detail, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cairo-Cape_Town_Highway

Here is a map of the highway:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

:cheers:



KQV208 said:


> Mombasa road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kenguy said:


> Naivasha, around the Delamere farm area. Rift Valley Province.


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

as I know road to Sudan is now paved, and to Ethiopia is improved also.

but Sudan would be a real trouble


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

Timon91 said:


> Is it possible to drive from Cairo to Cape Town anyway? Or do you really need a jeep?


Those guys have done the way shown on the map...:









Using this:








(Yes, it's Fiat Panda)

...so everything is possible 

Although indeed the Nubian Desert was crossed by train. They tried to do the whole way on the wheels but it just couldn't be done.

Nevertheless, you can look at the pretty pictures: http://picasaweb.google.pl/Autopodroznicy.com/Autopodroznicy# and enough with the offtopic


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Not bad for a country who has undergone civil strife. Is Kenya the most developed of the Rift Valley countries?


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


>


wow. quite a lot of road geeks on that overpass... :lol:


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Streets of Mombasa




























Local road near Amboseli National Park









Road A2 from Ethiopian border to Marsabit




























A2 from Marsabit to Nairobi


















from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

* Thika Road (A2 Highway) Expansion*



Dhuks said:


> To me this place is the real gem of the roadworks on thika road. I always dreaded approaching this section because of road alignment and steep hill, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

....


mwanamwiwa said:


> *Othaya, Nyeri county - Central Province.*


...


mwanamwiwa said:


> *Ol-Kalou to Njabini Highway - Central Province.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

edit: double post


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2 Highway Expansion - Globe Cinema Flyover*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Utalii Expressway*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2 Highway Expansion - Ruaraka Underpass*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ruiru Interchange*

This interchange is between the meeting of the Eastern bypass and Thika Road (which is the A2 highway that's UC that connects Nairobi to Thika town and goes all the way up to the Ethiopian border)


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Major Bypasses Currently U/C*










*Eastern Bypass* 


> The 39-km bypass starts on the Ruiru-Kiambu road. It crosses the Northern bypass and the Ruiru railway line into Thika road. After crossing Thika Road, it crosses Kamiti, Gathara-ini and Nairobi rivers into Ruai. The corridor then crosses Kangundo Road and proceeds to Mombasa Road via Embakasi Garrison and the North Airport Road.
> http://www.constructionkenya.com/1674/eastern-bypass-nairobi/


*Northern Bypass*


> The Northern bypass is one of Kenya government’s major infrastructure projects aimed at making the country a regional business hub.
> 
> The 31-km bypass starts from Ruaka trading centre along Limuru Road, overpasses Banana Road through Runda and Thome estates. It then proceeds to Kahawa West and eventually to Ruiru, through Kamae, where it joins the Eastern bypass.
> 
> ...


*Southern Bypass*



> *China to Build Nairobi Southern-Bypass*
> 
> Talks between Kenya and China over the construction of the Nairobi Southern by-pass are almost complete, Roads minister Franklin Bett has said.
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*B3 Highway*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronknox/5059161469/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronknox/5050938454/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

They built retaining walls, then built the road three meters below the retaining wall footings? WT bloody F? :nuts:



èđđeůx;85446440 said:


> *A2 Highway Expansion - Ruaraka Underpass*


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The road its't level, its going from the top down and under the overpass as presumably up again


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^yep it goes back up again.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Eldoret-Mau Summit, Highway A104*


















all by kenguy


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi - Mombasa Road*
all by hamwasi










http://img22.imageshack.us/img22
/9245/4337282946dc8d2aa35o.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi - Mombasa Road*
all by hamwasi


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2 Highway - Pangani Interchange*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Roads in & around Nairobi


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Driving on A2 Highway


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

DTA said:


> The Hyw As you approach Mombasa


....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ethiopia, Kenya in US$ 700 million road deal *









Africa Report

*Ethiopia and Kenya have signed a US$ 700 million agreement for the construction of the Nairobi-Moyale-Addis Ababa road network linking the two East African countries.*

*The road project, to be bankrolled by a loan from the African Development Bank, will cover more than 800 kilometers and implemented in the next three years.*

*Officials from Kenya and Ethiopia signed the deal on road transport services and Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in development, management and utilisation of transport corridor on Monday.*

Diriba Kuma, the Ethiopian Minister of Transport and his Kenyan counterpart, Amos Kimunya, signed on behalf of their countries.

"The agreement indicates the commitment of the two governments to interconnect themselves through road and rail transport, which will bring immense socio-economic benefits to both countries," Kuma said.

"The agreement would further cement our multifaceted, historical and traditional bonds of friendship and cooperation.

Kimunya said the deal was a milestone in the Ethio-Kenyan mutual efforts to develop linkages between the two countries.

"*The completion of the Nairobi-Moyale-Addis Ababa road network will enable our countries to realise the huge potential in our relations particularly in boosting people to people interactions and cross border trade*," Kimunya said.

"This road link is also critical to the fulfillment of the regional integration agenda of the Eastern Africa region, Common Market for Eastern and Southern Africa and beyond."

Resident Representative of the AfDB, Ethiopia country office, Washington Wakyendo, said the deal was an expression of the two countries' desire to enhance friendship and to promote economic cooperation on trade, transport and communications.

The agreement will help landlocked Ethiopia to use alternative ports in Kenya for trade.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Video: A2 Highway Expansion - Pangani Interchange*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi - Namanga Road* all by dhuks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Thats good

First african country that follow american standard , yellow line wins!!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Road in Naivasha* by hktang


----------



## Twenterand (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Nice Picture.


----------



## I.M Boring (Feb 25, 2010)

Before and after shots of the A2 towards Northern Kenya

Before:










After:


----------



## I.M Boring (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Dhuks (May 11, 2011)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Where is that?


----------



## devo (Jun 24, 2011)

Somewhere along the A2 Thika Road. 

If this section had a regular hard shoulder, it would be perfect. Well. I drove this road in 2007, when it was a badly maintained dual carriageway, so this is actually heaven compared, proper hard shoulder or not. 

Check out www.thikaroadblog.net

EDIT: 

More photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/6891849550/

Thread in the Kenyan subforum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=917216&page=80


----------



## Dhuks (May 11, 2011)

North of Nairobi.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

A2 Thika SUPERHIGHWAY



DAKTA said:


> _Approaching Muthaiga_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DAKTA said:


>


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

..


DAKTA said:


>





DAKTA said:


> Thika road has many superb views, all you need is to grab a Camera.
> *From 'Roasters'*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This highway is nearing completion! They just need to clean up a few spots.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

..


DAKTA said:


> Lovely views of Nairobi from Ngala Area


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2: Nairobi-Thika*



















from: Green Sun Cities website: http://greensuncities.wordpress.com/2012/07/25/thika-road-metropolitan-class/


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Impressive.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*World Bank approves $300 million for Kenya’s transport upgrade*
http://www.theeastafrican.co.ke/bus...+upgrade/-/2560/1469626/-/i756gy/-/index.html



> The World Bank on Thursday approved a Ksh25.2 billion ($300 million) funding to Kenya for upgrading city roads to reduce travel time and costs.
> 
> Kenya is expected to develop new mass rapid transport systems to reduce traffic congestion in Nairobi and other major cities under the National Urban Transport Improvement Project (NUTRIP).
> *
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2*













































from Thika Road Blog


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Langata Road Expansion*

The road is being widened into a dual carriageway and seeing an interchange constructed. Recent images:


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a lot of investment! Good to see Kenya leading the way with infrastructure development in SSA! I hope it pays off for them, and that they can keep up with maintenance which is often the most important thing.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Map Guy said:


> That's a lot of investment! Good to see Kenya leading the way with infrastructure development in SSA! I hope it pays off for them, and that they can keep up with maintenance which is often the most important thing.


Yep, it's all apart of Vision 2030.:cheers: The Ministry of Roads has been discussing a toll to pay for maintenance fees on the Thika highway, and in the next 2 years it's likely that the tolls will be installed.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*State plans to spend Sh2 trillion ($23.7 billion USD) on road network *
http://www.nation.co.ke/business/ne...etwork+/-/1006/1471874/-/vwrgw7z/-/index.html



> *The government plans to invest over Sh2 trillion in road construction over the next 15 years to enhance trade in the country.*
> 
> Speaking on behalf of the Roads permanent secretary Michael Kamau,* Kenya Engineers Registration Board chief executive, Mr Gilbert Arasa said that the ministry has already completed the National Road Sector Investment Plan expected to improve the country’s business environment for both domestic and foreign investors.*
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice videos, I enjoyed them.



Fwesa said:


> Here are two youtube videos from waudium: Thika Road from Ruiru to Muthaiga. For some reason the video ends at Muthaiga (never mind that the guys shooting left their private discussions in the video - nothing obscene though).
> 
> *From Ruiru to Githurai area*
> 
> ...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

èđđeůx;93934901 said:


> *State plans to spend Sh2 trillion ($23.7 billion USD) on road network *
> http://www.nation.co.ke/business/ne...etwork+/-/1006/1471874/-/vwrgw7z/-/index.html


Good news

In kenya is the federal governmenl resposible for all the roads ?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> Good news
> 
> In kenya is the federal governmenl resposible for all the roads ?


Yes, all international (A), national (B), and primary (C) roads are the responsiblity of the government via KenHa.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A109: Mombasa-Nairobi*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mombasa road (A109) is currently being redesigned, an express lane from JKIA built, and double decker as well:



> He said Mombasa Road, which is choked by jams, was being redesigned to ensure that there was a free flow of cars to the Great Lakes region.
> 
> *Mr Kidenda said an express lane from Jomo Kenyatta International Airport (JKIA) to Rironi was being designed and would, on completion, greatly reduce jams along the highway. *The new design by Cowi Consultants would avoid demolition of buildings along the highway.
> 
> ...


Read: *Sh2 trillion roads Kenya’s top asset, with more planned to spur growth*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

A2 signage being put in, etc.



DAKTA said:


> Some of the latest signage additions are herebelow, though not complete without the actual signs themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

BRAND NEW SIGNAGE FOR KENYA!! For all you signage junkies


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

èđđeůx;93934901 said:


> *State plans to spend Sh2 trillion ($23.7 billion USD) on road network *
> http://www.nation.co.ke/business/ne...etwork+/-/1006/1471874/-/vwrgw7z/-/index.html


That's good to know!:banana:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Eldoret-Nadapal-Juba Highway*

A proposed highway from Eldoret into South Sudan. Currently A1 takes you into South Sudan but its in horrible condition. Eldoret lies on A104.

*Kenya, South Sudan in talks over Sh85bn road linking Eldoret, Juba*
http://www.nation.co.ke/business/ne...t+Juba+/-/1006/1537254/-/9h9kt8z/-/index.html



> Kenya and South Sudan are in talks to construct a Sh85 billion road linking Eldoret to Juba to enhance trade between the two countries.
> 
> *Speaking at his office after meeting with Ministry of Roads and Bridges’ officials from South Sudan, Kenya’s Roads’ minister Franklin Bett said the 920 kilometre Eldoret-Juba road is estimated to cost $1 billion (about Sh85 billion).*
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a detailed map of Kenya's road network (PDF): http://www.kenha.co.ke/pdfs/Kenya Map A4.pdf


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Emali-Oloitokitok* (Oloitokitok is on C103 on the Tanzania-Kenya border)










*Mai Mahiu-Narok B3*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi Northern Bypass*



















Shots from Dakta


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

Any plans to make the Nairobi - Mombassa road dual carriageway?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Next page.........


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi Southern Bypass in October*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi Southern Bypass*

And two months later they've made fast progress :cheers:




Dhuks said:


> At the rate these guys are moving this road can be opened by Kibaki before he leaves office.
> these are taken between kibera and Ngong road


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Alex Roney said:


> Any plans to make the Nairobi - Mombassa road dual carriageway?


Yes there are plans to create a flyover in a section of the highway, but that's solely in Nairobi and only 12 km that is being expanded as of now.

An image:












> Even before the opening of the Sh27-billion Thika Superhighway, the government announced its ambitious plan to decongest Mombasa Road via an elevated highway running on top of the now existing Mombasa Road-Uhuru Highway-Waiyaki Way
> 
> The artistic impressions of the proposed highway classified as A109, were unveiled last month and like in the case of Thika Road, major roundabouts on Mombasa Road will be a thing of the past. This is the latest plan by government through Kenya National Highway Authority, to improve roads infrastructure.
> 
> ...


^^Really all of A109 should be expanded to a dual carriageway. I'm sure there are plans for it though it hasn't been announced publicly when this will happen.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2 shots....*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Witeithie on A2*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2-Nairobi*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi*

*Uhuru Highway set for a complete makeover*
http://www.businessdailyafrica.com/...39546/1662886/-/item/0/-/uypow0z/-/index.html

*IN SUMMARY:*


The section between Nyayo National Stadium and the Museum Hill interchange would have an elevated road with two lanes on each side.

The stretch would also have additional special lanes to accommodate a special bus rapid transport system (BRT) that will run from JKIA to Kikuyu.

The actual design of the road project jointly funded by the government and the World Bank will be known soon when submission of bids closes on January 31.









An artistic impression of Uhuru Highway. The section between Nyayo National Stadium and the Museum Hill interchange would have an elevated road with two lanes on each side. Photo/KENHA 









An artistic impression of Uhuru Highway stretch that will have additional special lanes to accommodate a special bus rapid transport system. Photo/KENHA


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Langata Road is 2KM and is being widened into a dual-carriageway from KWS to Bomas of Kenya junction...

It's not pretty  but some current construction images...



























^^Forest Edge Road: Bomas Exit


















^^Structure for tunnel on Langata Road


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Pangani Interchange on A2 Thika Rd...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2 from Isiolo with Mt. Kenya in background*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fycphoto/8269912420/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fycphoto/8268846383/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

Always love the updates. Kenya is a beautiful country, I assume one of the most beautiful in the world. I also just love seeing development in Africa period, the world needs Africa, building up infrastructure and completing projects is always a step in the right direction.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

..


Malaika254 said:


> *SH 90 Billion Eldoret-Juba Road project to begin early next year*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

That road is going to be massive for South Sudan. Less so for Kenya, but still good to have inter-country links to boost trade.

South Sudan needs all the help it can get, so it's good to see Kenya is willing to help its neighbour. More co-operation like this is needed badly across Africa. It's all very well one country building roads and expressways, but if they're not replicated across the border, then quite often it's a waste of time.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi, Kenya.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Southern Bypass, Kenya.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Under Construction in Nairobi, Kenya*



































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ring Road, Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Isiolo Rd northern province kenya*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1438351446_7027b5c6987b877761af8a4a5464a78b
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A 104 Highway, Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi, Kenya: A2 Highway (Garden City Mall U/C in foreground)*


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

The A2


























Source | source


The A2 is part of the Trans Africa Highway network (it is part of TAH 4) this particular section was completed this year.

In the background is Mount Ololokwe.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

The A104








Source | KeNHA


Above is the A104 this particular section is located somewhere between Eldoret and Timboroa.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

The A8
Proposed Nairobi - Mombasa Expressway









Bechtel | 5th August 2017​


> Bechtel, a global leader in engineering, procurement, and construction, has been selected by the Kenya National Highways Authority to build the first high-speed expressway in the country.
> 
> *The new 473 km (294 mi) route* will vastly improve the connectivity, efficiency and safety of road transport between Nairobi and the country’s main sea port, Mombasa, and will reduce the journey time from over 10 hours to under four hours. The expressway will serve as a central part of Kenya’s national transport system, helping to promote trade and development in Kenya and further into landlocked Uganda, Rwanda and Burundi. This project will complement the new Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) to transform the 280-mile (450-kilometer) Nairobi-Mombasa corridor into a vibrant and continuous economic zone.
> 
> “Bechtel has been working with the Government of Kenya for over two years to develop this strategic infrastructure priority project, which will support unlocking significant growth in Kenya and the region,” said Craig Albert, president of Bechtel’s global infrastructure business. “We will bring global megaproject capability and local commitment to deliver the Nairobi-Mombasa expressway to our high standards of quality, safety and sustainability. We’ll create infrastructure and skills legacies by partnering with local companies, suppliers, and directly employing and training Kenyans.”...



The current road the A109 wont be completely dismantled. It will pretty much remain intact in many sections.

The project will be 473 kms in length and will be divided in 10 sections (11 sections if u count 2A and 2B as separate).


----------



## belerophon (Nov 16, 2014)

Bechtel? :nuts:


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

belerophon said:


> Bechtel? :nuts:


Well despite all the corruption allegations, they have done a lot of civil engineering work in many parts of the globe.


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

* A 104 at Nakuru​ *










 https://www.jamiiforums.com/threads/mwanza-vs-nakuru.1034305/page-18


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

Street View is now available in Kenya:



https://goo.gl/maps/4Nr2RSSyVqy


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

A 104 in Nakuru, Rift Valley.​
nax2 by Kenguy*, on Flickr


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

B1, Kisumu City, Western Kenya.​


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Mombasa, Dongo Kundu Bypass.​
New highway still U/C in the coastal city.


----------



## komi1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

sponge_bob said:


> But that is an _*Irish*_ Road in that photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread should be moved into the Kenya one.


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Theres a new expressway project underway in Nairobi. Thought I'd post this here.


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Port of Mombasa.


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Cloverleaf interchange under construction.

A104 highway, Eldoret, Rift Valley.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*VINCI signs an agreement for the PPP contract for a motorway in Kenya*

The Republic of Kenya, through its Public Private Partnership Unit and the Kenya National Highways Authority (KeNHA), executed an agreement with Rift Valley Highway, a company owned by VINCI Highways (Lead Member), VINCI Concessions, and Meridiam SAS, for the development of the Nairobi-Nakuru-Mau Summit Highway project. The signature occurred in Paris on September 30th 2020 in the presence of Emmanuel Macron, President of the French Republic, and Uhuru Kenyatta, President of the Republic of Kenya. 

The agreement will become effective following the performance of an Environmental and Social Impact Assessment in compliance with the high standards of the World Bank. The financial close of the project is expected to occur by the end of 2021.

The project, worth about €1.3 billion, will transform the existing trunk road into a 175-kilometer dual two-lane motorway. Through an availability payment based PPP*, Rift Valley Highway will finance, design, widen, upgrade, operate and maintain this road corridor during 30 years.

The construction works, scheduled to last 42 months, will be carried out with a consortium comprised of VINCI Construction subsidiaries: Sogea-Satom, locally rooted in Kenya and VINCI Construction Terrassement, specialized in large infrastructure projects. VINCI Highways, subsidiary of VINCI Concessions, will capitalize on its technical and operational expertise to implement new traffic management patterns, deploy advanced equipment and maintenance plans and provide local employees with training programs.

In one of the strongest economies in Sub Saharan Africa, this highway will improve the road safety and reduce travel time on this strategic axis between Kenya’s capital city Nairobi, Nakuru and Mau Summit. Crossing along the Rift valley, the highway will also serve as a gateway to touristic development.

It is the first PPP won by VINCI Concessions in Africa.

_* Without any traffic risk. Rift Valley Highway income will be based on availability and quality criterion._









VINCI signs an agreement for the PPP contract for a motorway in Kenya


The Republic of Kenya, through its Public Private Partnership Unit and the Kenya National Highways Authority (KeNHA), executed an agreement with Rift Valley Highway, a company owned by VINCI Highways (Lead Member), VINCI Concessions, and Meridiam SAS, for the development of the...




www.vinci.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Get the toll charges on Nairobi Expressway right *
Business Daily _Excerpt_ 
Jan 5, 2021

The pricing model adopted on the Nairobi Expressway, with toll fees based on inflation and the dollar exchange rate, may set the project up for failure.

The government has allowed China Road and Bridge Construction (CRBC) to review the set base toll rates, forecast to generate Sh302.5 billion revenues, which will offer the Chinese firm an annual profit of Sh3.9 billion.

Each driver on the Nairobi Expressway will be required to pay a fee of between Sh100 and Sh1,550, depending on the size of the car and distance travelled, but the charges will fluctuate to cushion the Chinese operator from exchange rate losses.

This infrastructure financing model for road construction that both avoids adding to already high debt levels in Kenya while reducing risk for creditors mirrors changes taking place in Mozambique and Uganda.

While private sector investment is essential for the construction of good roads on the continent, not everyone agrees that tolling is the most economically sensible solution.

The projections and decisions on pricing and demand should be tested on the basis that a huge part of the population is poor and middle-class, meaning that overpricing the toll expressway may leave it underutilised.

More : Get the toll charges on Nairobi Expressway right | Business Daily


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

What is going on with the Nairobi - Mombasa expressway??


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Letter from Africa: How the Nairobi Expressway is changing Kenya's capital *
BBC _Excerpt_ 
Feb 13, 2021

On another hot sticky afternoon in Nairobi, I find myself stuck in yet another hours-long jam in the city's famously traffic-clogged roads.

But in recent months this situation has become even worse because of the construction of the Nairobi Expressway, injecting a new level of chaos into the capital.

When finished, it will be a 27km (17-mile) highway, some of it elevated, that will connect Jomo Kenyatta International Airport in the east of the city to the Nairobi-Nakuru highway in the west.

The $550m (£410m) project is set to dramatically change the city's skyline and is meant to ease traffic flows in and out of the centre of East Africa's main commercial hub.

Kenyan officials described the expressway as an essential infrastructure project that will spur modernisation.

The partially elevated highway was proposed about 10 years ago, but delays meant it was only launched in October by President Uhuru Kenyatta.

More : Letter from Africa: How the Nairobi Expressway is changing Kenya's capital


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An elevated highway is under construction through Nairobi. It was reported earlier that a first section would open to traffic today, however I haven't been able to confirm this.

These are some recent aerial photos:



Fwesa said:


> Some new updates from KeNHA


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Nairobi Expressway will open soon. These are the toll stations.









[PHOTOS] Eight key toll stations on Nairobi Expressway


Motorists will be charged differently depending on their destinations.




www.the-star.co.ke


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

Updates on kenyan road projects ongoing currently;

*NAIROBI EXPRESSWAY TEST DRIVE*
Antony Chantry (Scenic Africa)

From Nexgen area to Westlands (beautiful cityscape as the video progresses)





The pillars will also be covered by plants, a complement to the Nairobi's moniker as the 'green city in the sun'
















by @Kenyan_yungin ​


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Nairobi - A2 BRT infrastructure currently being installed.*


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Nairobi - Langata Road overpass u/c*


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Mombasa - Mariakani Highway 42 km

Construction almost complete*


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Mombasa - Dongo Kundu bypass 25km u/c

Includes 3 major sea bridges that'll open up the South Coast*
































*







*


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Northern Kenya*
*A new 1000 km highway connecting (the previously marginalized) Turkana county to South Sudan’s capital Juba.*

Pics taken by @Kenyan_yungin on a drive to South Sudan 

























































View of lake Turkana (world's largest desert lake) from the highway









When the sun sets


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

American construction company Bechtel was booted from the Nairobi - Mombasa Expressway project.

It was agreed in 2016 that construction would start in 2018, but it never did. The high debt may prove to be difficult for this project to move forward. The description makes it seems like it would be a regular dual carriageway and not a full-fledged expressway with full control of access through interchanges and service roads.









Govt Replaces US Company Building Stalled Ksh300B Nairobi - Mombasa Expressway


The Nairobi- Mombasa Expressway project was initiated in September 2016 as part of Kenya’s Vision 2030.




www.kenyans.co.ke


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Korean Firm In Talks to Build $1.5 Billion Kenya Highway Key Route *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
July 28, 2022

State-backed Korea Overseas Infrastructure & Urban Development Corp. is in talks with Kenya to build a $1.5 billion highway connecting the East African nation’s port city of Mombasa to the capital.

At high risk of debt distress, according to the International Monetary Fund, Kenya is turning to non-debt measures such as public-private partnerships to finance infrastructure projects. 

The company known as KIND has been undertaking feasibility studies for the nearly 400-kilometer (249-mile) highway since November 2021, which are scheduled to end next month, it said in a statement.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

The recently completed Nairobi Expressway showcase.
















































The drive is very scenic


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China-backed Nairobi Expressway opens in Kenya, paving way for more cautious financing model*
August 2, 2022
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

The Nairobi Expressway built and financed by the state-owned China Road and Bridge Corporation has officially opened for public use, reflecting a new financing model for Beijing and its trade-focused Belt and Road Initiative in Africa.

Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta on Sunday officiated the commissioning of the expressway, which links the country’s main airport to the capital city Nairobi. The road spans 27.1km (16.8 miles) and was financed for US$668 million by the state-owned China Communications Construction Company, CRBC’s parent company.

The elevated dual carriageway materialised through a public-private partnership model in which the Chinese firm will recoup its investment by charging toll fees for 27 years before transferring ownership to the Kenyan government.

More : China-backed Nairobi Expressway opens, paving way for cautious financing


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Afro Circus said:


> The recently completed Nairobi Expressway showcase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks an American city


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

VITORIA MAN said:


> it looks an American city


Dude, what's up with your posts. Stop posting on random threads if you're not adding anything of value.


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

An evening drive on the Nairobi Expressway, the view is breathtaking


----------



## salulu (2 mo ago)

The Nairobi Expressway

In mid-October 2019, President Uhuru Kenyatta launched the Nairobi Expressway. The expressway is a 27 Km four lane dual carriage way, which runs along the median strips of Mombasa Road (starting at Mlolongo), Uhuru Highway and Waiyaki Way, (terminating at James Gichuru Road). It is to be tolled and will have ten interchanges.
The KShs. 62 Billion development is to be undertaken as a Public Private Partnership with the China Road and Bridge Construction Corporation (Kenya) (CRBC) on a build-operate-transfer model. That is, the concessionaire, CRBC, will finance, build and operate the tolled road for 30 years during which it will recover its costs (with interest) before transferring its operation to the Kenyan National Highways Authority (KeNHA).
The project faced opposition due to reports that it would hive off some 23 meters of Uhuru Park, which KeNHA considers part of the road reserve for Uhuru Highway. Despite these assurances, the Environmental and Social Impact Assessment Study Report (ESIA Study) still suggests that there will be significant impacts on Uhuru Park and other ecologically sensitive areas around the Thika Interchange, Chiromo, Nyayo Stadium and the Railways Golf Club.

Watch here:


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, Kenya--and all of Africa....Please heed the lessons from the Americas, Asia, and Europe: don't put road infrastructure ahead of rail/pedestrian/cycling infrastructure. It won't keep up with demand, especially if high birthrates continue. It'll be a waste of valuable resources to build or rebuild your cities around cars and trucks. Follow places like Japan and Switzerland: put electrified rail infrastructure at the center of your transportation infrastructure development strategies, and reap the rewards of equitable, emissions-free, space-efficient transportation. Especially ignore the U.S.; we have no good advice to offer anyone on transportation development.

I'm sure at least some highway development will be necessary, but be very careful, and do as little of it as possible. The U.S. has decades and decades of useless destruction and building to undo.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, some moderator, move this topic to this thread








[EAK] Kenya | road infrastructure • Barabara za Kenya


The Nairobi Expressway will open soon. These are the toll stations. https://www.the-star.co.ke/in-pictures/2022-03-31-photos-key-nairobi-expressway-toll-stations/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Afro Circus said:


> When the sun sets


This sign looks very "British". I guess it shouldn't be surprising...


----------



## devo (Jun 24, 2011)

When I visited Kenya back in 2007 I was surprised to see that almost every sign could have been taken straight out of Britain. Even the blue outline on some signs separating them from the regular ones. Not only that, alignments in roundabouts, junctions and so on where very similar to British standards. But absolutely no (official) signage was in upper-case back then.


----------

